# Jeans and Tweed on The Sartorialist



## videocrew (Jun 25, 2007)

https://4.bp.blogspot.com/_qjpwnPW4...AEKk/HW-uSrJTNc8/s1600-h/9128bluejeansWeb.jpg

Besides the (rolled) torn jeans, he's wearing Keds/Sperry's, engine-turned buckle, alligator strap, 3/2 maybe-sack tweed jacket, wool tie, collar-pin shirt, pocket square, and has a wood-handled umbrella in the bag. Very much the direction J. Crew is going lately, towards more tradly staples.


----------



## P Hudson (Jul 19, 2008)

He'd look fine if not for the jeans. Put some pants on, buddy.


----------



## Dr.Watson (Sep 25, 2008)

I think this look would be fine for a casual party (preferably in the country), but certainly not for business. I also am against the torn jeans, I suppose I am nostalgic for the days when you mended torn clothing. :icon_smile_big:

Now you pay money to have it torn for you. Strange world.


----------



## bd79cc (Dec 20, 2006)

videocrew said:


> https://4.bp.blogspot.com/_qjpwnPW4...AEKk/HW-uSrJTNc8/s1600-h/9128bluejeansWeb.jpg


We did this sort of thing all the time when I was in college (not the cell phone, though). It was usually just for jollies.


----------



## Miket61 (Mar 1, 2008)

videocrew said:


> Very much the direction J. Crew is going lately, towards more tradly staples.


I've had to explain to younger friends that in the early 90s, Abercrombie and Fitch was more like what Banana Republic is like now, and Banana Republic was more like Tommy Bahama.

J. Crew seems to want to be Brooks Brothers with an L.L. Bean casual twist, while attracting today's Abercrombie & Fitch customers. Strangely, this is the latest formula for The Gap, too.

Does anyone else think the jacket is just a teensy bit too short?


----------



## clemsontiger (Jun 9, 2007)

Miket61 said:


> Does anyone else think the jacket is just a teensy bit too short?


You have a critical eye sir. Yeah it looks about an inch too short.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Tweed paired with denim is not a bad combination...just not with those jeans, or with those shoes. From the waist down, that dude is dressed for yard work or cleaning out the garage!


----------



## jeph (Feb 16, 2006)

Miket61 said:


> Does anyone else think the jacket is just a teensy bit too short?


Yes, the jacket is too short, but that seems to be popular these days. The jeans look terrible.


----------



## DukeGrad (Dec 28, 2003)

*Tweed and ripped jeans*

Gentlemen

To each their own. This 56 yo gentlemen, loves that look. I am a big fan of tweed and jeans. Sometimes a nice look paired with a white, pinstripe shirt. Cutaway collar . And with a navy/charcoal pinstripe jacket.
I get a lot of compliments with that look.
I think J Crew hit the nail on the head with this look my friends. Doing better than Brooks Brothers.
And I used to buy from Abercrombie, when it was one store in NYC.
A nice place then.

Nice day


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

Miket61 said:


> Does anyone else think the jacket is just a teensy bit too short?


I think it would be just a bit short if worn with dress pants and shoes with heels. Most folks, myself included, think a slightly shorter jacket looks better with jeans, especially when worn with flat shoes that have no heels. For example, the jacket in the picture looks too short when measured against his arm length, but not when compared with the body as a whole.

My only problem with the choices of the guy in the picture are the torn jeans. The jeans are fine otherwise, but to me, torn clothing is torn clothing and is not in any way stylish. Even back in my long haired hippie days several decades ago we patched our jeans when they got torn or worn through. Not always the most socially acceptable patches I will admit, but patches nonetheless. :icon_smile_big:

Cruiser


----------



## The Louche (Jan 30, 2008)

I think this is an great casual look. Someone above mentioned it wasn't appropriate for business; I don't think anyone would try to argue that it was. Sure - the torn jeans could stand to be replaced with better maintained jeans. But that would start to make things too well thought-out and perfect. This is a young kid that looks like he woke up still drunk and threw together some items in a hurry that make him look like a million casual bucks. We should be so lucky if everyone this guy's age dressed as well!


----------



## The Louche (Jan 30, 2008)

This is a great one too. This should appease those of you that think the first guy is too rumpled and torn, although this isn't nearly as trad IMO. I think I've seen this jacket at Polo.


----------



## DukeGrad (Dec 28, 2003)

*The Louche*

My friend

That is a very nice look. Even without a tie. Paired with a Navy suit jacket. The charcoal stripe. Looks very nice.
I like that blazer though. The jeans look great with all tweeds as well.
Just makes for an easy, put together.

Nice day my friends


----------



## J Simulcik (Oct 11, 2008)

Cruiser said:


> I think it would be just a bit short if worn with dress pants and shoes with heels. Most folks, myself included, think a slightly shorter jacket looks better with jeans, especially when worn with flat shoes that have no heels. For example, the jacket in the picture looks too short when measured against his arm length, but not when compared with the body as a whole.
> 
> Cruiser


This was the post I was writing in my head as I scrolled through the responses. For a young guy not at work, I don't mind it at all.

Had to cut the part about the patched jeans out, though. For a while there, my clothes were like the POPE!


----------



## jbmcb (Sep 7, 2005)

Blue OBCD + gray Harris tweed jacket + unwashed full-cut dark Jake Agave jeans + work boots = what I wear when raking leaves.

P.S. - It's a beautiful, crisp autumn day in southeastern Michigan today. My back yard looks like it's on fire.


----------



## Tucker (Apr 17, 2006)

I can't wear a tie with jeans. It's not me.

He looks OK, though. Love the shoes.


----------



## The Louche (Jan 30, 2008)

Cruiser said:


> I think it would be just a bit short if worn with dress pants and shoes with heels. Most folks, myself included, think a slightly shorter jacket looks better with jeans, especially when worn with flat shoes that have no heels. For example, the jacket in the picture looks too short when measured against his arm length, but not when compared with the body as a whole.
> 
> My only problem with the choices of the guy in the picture are the torn jeans. The jeans are fine otherwise, but to me, torn clothing is torn clothing and is not in any way stylish. Even back in my long haired hippie days several decades ago we patched our jeans when they got torn or worn through. Not always the most socially acceptable patches I will admit, but patches nonetheless. :icon_smile_big:
> 
> Cruiser


P.S. I have my suit jackets made in a similar length - just long enough to cover my posterior. I happen to think that longer suit jackets tend to look like skirts sometimes.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

I don't really like ties with jeans.


----------



## Liberty Ship (Jan 26, 2006)

videocrew said:


> https://4.bp.blogspot.com/_qjpwnPW4...AEKk/HW-uSrJTNc8/s1600-h/9128bluejeansWeb.jpg
> 
> Besides the (rolled) torn jeans, he's wearing Keds/Sperry's, engine-turned buckle, alligator strap, 3/2 maybe-sack tweed jacket, wool tie, collar-pin shirt, pocket square, and has a wood-handled umbrella in the bag. Very much the direction J. Crew is going lately, towards more tradly staples.


Jeans and tweeds are cool and one of my routine looks. But that guy looks like a ****. Jacket is too short and he is wearing it badly. Rolled up cuffs. How CUTE! (give me a break) And I think we all agree on the shoes. The look is affected.


----------



## JohnnyVegas (Nov 17, 2005)

Other than the holes in his jeans, the look is perfect for him. It's a great update on the Trad look for a casual day.


----------



## The Louche (Jan 30, 2008)

Liberty Ship said:


> Jeans and tweeds are cool and one of my routine looks. But that guy looks like a ****. Jacket is too short and he is wearing it badly. Rolled up cuffs. How CUTE! (give me a break) And I think we all agree on the shoes. The look is affected.


Ok,

Not to jack the thread, but what do all of you guys consider the shortest acceptable jacket? I find jacket length to be a matter of personal preference within a range. I was always told that if you hang you hands to you sides loosely and bend your thumbs in at 90 degrees, the jacket jacket should extend to your thumb. Thoughts?


----------



## Tom Buchanan (Nov 7, 2005)

I would not be surprised if both of the men pictured did not work at or for Ralph Lauren. The Sartorialist has featured pictures like these before that turned out to be RL models or salespeople.

In the original post, the soft jacket and the alligator belt look like RL offerings from a couple years ago.


----------



## Moose Maclennan (Apr 20, 2006)

Apart from the lame distressing on the jeans, I like that look a lot. Fit and details are spot on, a good casual look. Slightly unobvious details give it an edge. Tie and pocket square spice up what might otherwise have been a bland ensemble.


----------



## J Simulcik (Oct 11, 2008)

Having already covered the clothing, I'm going to comment on the 'model'. I'm guessing he works for RL because his level of unhappiness is on par with those on Ralph's websites, especially rugby.com. Plus, with the cellphone and bag, he looks like he's calling his mom to find out why she's late picking him up from play practice.


----------



## jeansguy (Jul 29, 2003)

I really like the look, but I'm not sure where it would be appropriate to wear it.

The tie is to fussy for a really casual outing, and the jeans are too beat up for anything that would remotely call for a tie.

I would wear that outfit sans tie to a bookstore on a Saturday, but anything else would be out of the question.


----------



## closerlook (Sep 3, 2008)

Dr.Watson said:


> I think this look would be fine for a casual party (preferably in the country), but certainly not for business. I also am against the torn jeans, I suppose I am nostalgic for the days when you mended torn clothing. :icon_smile_big:
> 
> Now you pay money to have it torn for you. Strange world.


when was this?


----------



## Miket61 (Mar 1, 2008)

closerlook said:


> when was this?


This was the days when clothing wasn't mass-produced and cheap. When even the middle-class wore the equivalent of Pantherellas and sure as heck weren't going to toss a (now) $28 pair of socks because of a small hole that could be fixed.

I just commented in another thread that the truly trad don't ever discard clothing, they just relegate them to less formal situations. Of course, wear due to the long use of a high-quality garment is acceptable; wear due to misuse, improper storage, or improper care is not. Why advertise to the world that you have no use for mothballs or cedar?


----------



## DocHolliday (Apr 11, 2005)

It's the inadvertently tucked-in pocket flap that sells that look. He's using the pockets, and wearing that sportcoat as practical outerwear. It avoids the prim "Oh I'm wearing my nice sportcoat" look that's unfortunately too common. 

Personally, I'd rather see a coat that's too short than too long. Most guys wear 'em too long.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays (Jul 29, 2007)

I can't pull of the jeans and SC look myself, but this guy's not terrible at it (Brownshoe did it very well).

I also don't really mind beat up jeans, providing they didn't come that way (my work jeans look like this guy's).

And I agree with Doc, I like the sportcoat as outerwear look.

t's not something I'd wear, but I do like it.


----------



## Mr. Knightly (Sep 1, 2005)

I think the first one is brilliant. The second one...not so much. It's not that it's bad (he's quite put-together), but it seems too fussy for an obviously casual look. The first guy, on the other hand, looks like he's wearing his clothes, not being worn by them.

I too would go for non-distressed jeans, but otherwise, it's a pretty common casual look for me. For the tie to work it can't be a business tie. It has to be narrower. Grenadine ties work quite well.


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

DocHolliday said:


> It's the inadvertently tucked-in pocket flap that sells that look. He's using the pockets, and wearing that sportcoat as practical outerwear. It avoids the prim "Oh I'm wearing my nice sportcoat" look that's unfortunately too common.


This reminds me of something I saw in _Esquire _magazine. They had asked women what they like in the way that a man looks, and one said that the sexiest men are those who don't look so "perfectly put together". Men who don't fuss over every little detail and instead have a more relaxed appearance.

I think I understand what she was saying. At some point wanting to have everything just right evolves into an obsession and few find obsessions to be desirable, or sexy. I get the feeling from reading this forum that some here get so detail oriented that they probably don't have a relaxed appearance whether they are wearing a $2,000 suit or jeans with a tweed jacket.

For example, take some of the previous threads on shirt collars and which shirt collar looks best without a tie. Some seem so obsessed with the idea that a point collar might not stay standing up on both sides when worn with a jacket and talk about how they hate to constantly fidget with one side of the collar to keep it from falling down. Hey, if you aren't wearing a tie you are in a casual situation anyway. Who cares if both sides of the collar aren't perfectly aligned and standing up evenly on both sides at all times?

My point is that some of the best dressed men I know simply do not look relaxed in their clothes. It doesn't matter if they are dressed in a suit for work or in jeans on the weekend. Like someone else said, it's as if their clothes are wearing them. Everything just seems too perfect all the time.

Cruiser


----------



## clemsontiger (Jun 9, 2007)

DocHolliday said:


> Personally, I'd rather see a coat that's too short than too long. Most guys wear 'em too long.


Agreed. At least he doesn't look like a gangster.

To comment on Louche's observations on jacket length. He's correct that the end of the thumb is the general rule, but there is some play, which was what he was getting at. Flusser asserts the general rule, but he makes the point that the jacket length should be based on the balance of torso and legs.


----------



## paper clip (May 15, 2006)

Mr. Knightly said:


> I too would go for non-distressed jeans, but otherwise, it's a pretty common casual look for me. For the tie to work it can't be a business tie. It has to be narrower. Grenadine ties work quite well.


I think the tie looks to be a fall color wool tie. The rougher texture looks fine with jeans.

When a coat like this is worn as outerwear, I don't mind it being a bit longer.


----------



## bandofoutsiders (Jul 26, 2007)

Jovan said:


> I don't really like ties with jeans.


On one hand I agree with you. I don't generally like attempts to "dress up" jeans. But this guy does it right, to my eye. The tweed jacket and wool tie are just rugged enough to go with the worn jeans. This strikes my fancy much more than the raw denim/suit jacket/black tie look that was being banded about in GQ a couple of months ago. Sometimes nowadays we forget that things like brogues and tweed and chinos all originated as workwear.

I think if you're going to wear a tie with jeans, wool or knit is the way to go. Different shoes though; sneakers with a tie seems to make less sense than jeans with a tie.


----------



## hbs midwest (Sep 19, 2007)

bandofoutsiders said:


> On one hand I agree with you. I don't generally like attempts to "dress up" jeans. But this guy does it right, to my eye. The tweed jacket and wool tie are just rugged enough to go with the worn jeans. This strikes my fancy much more than the raw denim/suit jacket/black tie look that was being banded about in GQ a couple of months ago. Sometimes nowadays we forget that things like brogues and tweed and chinos all originated as workwear.
> 
> I think if you're going to wear a tie with jeans, wool or knit is the way to go. Different shoes though; sneakers with a tie seems to make less sense than jeans with a tie.


I've been doing the Levi's/sportcoat thing since college--several lifetimes ago; never have been able to get enthusiastic for torn/distressed/wornout pants, though.

Suggest moccasins of some subspecies for footwear, and a simple, fall-colored wool challis tie, if the neckwear is retained.

My $0.02.

A great weekend, all!:icon_smile:

hbs


----------



## bandofoutsiders (Jul 26, 2007)

hbs midwest said:


> I've been doing the Levi's/sportcoat thing since college--several lifetimes ago; never have been able to get enthusiastic for torn/distressed/wornout pants, though.
> 
> Suggest moccasins of some subspecies for footwear, and a simple, fall-colored wool challis tie, if the neckwear is retained.
> 
> ...


I happen to be wearing as we speak:
levis 501s
vintage madras short sleeve button down with a button on the collar
vintage 3/2 navy sack blazer from the Crimson Shop, Harvard Sq.
Bass weejuns in oxblood.

The necktie can work as long as none of the elements are too formal.


----------



## P Hudson (Jul 19, 2008)

I'm going to chime in and say that in a particular context that jacket is not too short. My son is about to turn 15 and is almost 6 feet tall. He wears a charcoal coloured wool suit to school (white shirt, green tie). He has just advanced to the senior school so he'll start wearing a heavy green jacket with piping and a big logo on the chest--the sort imitated by Ralph Lauren, but here I digress. My point is that he is now laying aside the gray jacket. It is a beautiful 3 button with absolutely no padding. It is fantastic. And like all high school boys' jackets, after his growth spurt the sleeves are about 1.5 inches too short and the jacket as a whole is by any sensible measure too short for him. I thought that was synonymous with the last years of high school . So this picture, to my eye, gets the ethos right without going to extremes. Surely this look is trying to capture prep school casual.


----------



## Miket61 (Mar 1, 2008)

P Hudson said:


> Surely this look is trying to capture prep school casual.


My prep school would never allow jeans, sneakers, or torn clothing. It also didn't require a jacket and tie. So none of it works from the perspective of an OPC.

I can see your point, though - the length of the jacket suggests that the fact that it's short is due to a growth spurt, which would be age-appropriate if he's in high school. But how old _is_ he?


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

Miket61 said:


> I can see your point, though - the length of the jacket suggests that the fact that it's short is due to a growth spurt


What's with all this about the jacket being too short. Actually a jacket any longer than that wouldn't look good with jeans. I think the length is just about perfect for the casual way it is being worn.

Cruiser


----------



## Miket61 (Mar 1, 2008)

Cruiser said:


> What's with all this about the jacket being too short. Actually a jacket any longer than that wouldn't look good with jeans. I think the length is just about perfect for the casual way it is being worn.
> 
> Cruiser


I don't think the jacket is short in that it appears cropped or ill-fitting; just that there's something about the proportions that need to be tweaked a bit.


----------



## chucklehead (Apr 27, 2007)

"The Sartorialist's" routine is pretty tired. Or maybe just his subject matters are.ic12337:


----------



## JayJay (Oct 8, 2007)

I think the jacket and jeans look fine, but I'd prefer unripped jeans and different shoes. The canvas shoes seem inconsistent with the tweed to my eye. I also think the jacket length is fine, especially with the jeans.


----------



## Pale Male (Mar 24, 2008)

*"looks like he's calling his mom..."*

More likely Drug Dealer. Or Pimp.

How creative Ralphie Lifschitz is! Copying the Boys who pushed the limits of the coat & tie rule 40 years ago.


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

Pale Male said:


> More likely Drug Dealer. Or Pimp.


You obviously have little knowledge of people who call drug dealers or pimps. On one hand this is a good thing, but on the other hand it makes your comment look somewhat odd.

I assume that you simply don't like the look and want to find some way to trash the guy in a really negative way. Why not simply say that the look is not your cup of tea and leave it at that?

Cruiser


----------



## Zot! (Feb 18, 2008)

jeansguy said:


> I really like the look, but I'm not sure where it would be appropriate to wear it.
> 
> The tie is to fussy for a really casual outing, and the jeans are too beat up for anything that would remotely call for a tie.
> 
> I would wear that outfit sans tie to a bookstore on a Saturday, but anything else would be out of the question.


I don't really see that tie as being "fussy." It's kind of rumpled and somewhat solid looking. The _pocket square_ is a bit fussy, but it doesn't ruin the look.

I'm all for the coat and tie with jeans- I wish more people would do it. Frankly, I've always felt an open collar with a line of buttons running down your chest looks schlubby. If you look at films up to about the mid-80's (particualarly ones set on the East Coast), you see this outfit a lot [sans the ripped jeans]. It wasn't really until recently that the "ties are only for formal settings" law came down on everybody.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Cruiser said:


> You obviously have little knowledge of people who call drug dealers or pimps. On one hand this is a good thing, but on the other hand it makes your comment look somewhat odd.
> 
> I assume that you simply don't like the look and want to find some way to trash the guy in a really negative way. Why not simply say that the look is not your cup of tea and leave it at that?
> 
> Cruiser


Because as we know, these guys are so much better at being civil than we are. Because this is a civil den of civility.

I think if he took off the pocket square and tie he'd look a lot better, even better if he wore jeans that weren't pre-distressed.


----------



## Miket61 (Mar 1, 2008)

Pale Male said:


> More likely Drug Dealer. Or Pimp.


Despite comments to the contrary, you could be right. His style of dress might be intended to blend in with his preppy classmates/clients but also not be too flashy when he goes into bad neighborhoods to get his supplies.

But don't preppy pimps usually wear OCBDs with briefs, dancing around their living rooms to Bob Seger's "Old Time Rock and Roll"?


----------



## SlowE30 (Mar 18, 2008)

The Louche said:


> Ok,
> 
> Not to jack the thread, but what do all of you guys consider the shortest acceptable jacket? I find jacket length to be a matter of personal preference within a range. I was always told that if you hang you hands to you sides loosely and bend your thumbs in at 90 degrees, the jacket jacket should extend to your thumb. Thoughts?


I'm 6'0", 170, with a 15.5/32 or 33 shirt. I've got short arms (proportionally). I guess by this rule all jackets will look long on me, even if I get a 38S instead of my usual 38R. By my height, I could probably go with 38L, but things would surely start looking funny at that point.


----------



## rsmeyer (May 14, 2006)

Sorry, but IMHO this is a crummy look. It would be OK if he wore a nicer pair of well-fitting jeans and casual loafers-not my ideal, to be sure, but OK-but the top half of him doesn't match the bottom half.


----------



## fenway (May 2, 2006)

chucklehead said:


> "The Sartorialist's" routine is pretty tired. Or maybe just his subject matters are.ic12337:


+1 

Where else can you dress like Bozo the Clown and have people echo "Fabulous!"?

Well, actually, quite a few places, but . . .


----------



## Acacian (Jul 10, 2007)

I think the first picture looks very good, although it would be difficult for any one over their late 20s to successfully pull it off with those jeans and the sneakers.

The second picture looks way too studied and somehow effeminate.


----------



## SlowE30 (Mar 18, 2008)

Acacian said:


> The second picture looks way too studied and somehow effeminate.


I think it's the purse.:devil:


----------



## Nicky Newkid (Jun 6, 2007)

I am 41 and agree that this look, although it is a bit unrealistic for me too wear, works for this guy. I wear at least one or a couple of these items but not the entire combo.


----------



## KiwiTweedman (May 22, 2008)

*Looks Like A Bum!!!...Home Less Guy*

This Guy looks Like A home Less Man ... Who Sleeps on A Park Bench!!!

Tweed Jackets Need to Worn Dressy trousers (Like 100% Wool Brown Cavalry Twill Trousers) For The Rich Man In The Country Look !!! Very Smart Looking, looks Like You Have Money!!!


----------



## bd79cc (Dec 20, 2006)

The Louche said:


> This is a great one too. This should appease those of you that think the first guy is too rumpled and torn, although this isn't nearly as trad IMO. I think I've seen this jacket at Polo.


I bought a PRL jacket like this one in late 1976. It was made of "pre-worn" olive medium-wale corduroy and had dark brown leather elbow patches. Fit like a glove!


----------



## hockeyinsider (May 8, 2006)

[img=https://img267.imageshack.us/img267/6647/n67443160214607788203jv2.jpg]
[img=https://img267.imageshack.us/img267/n67443160214607788203jv2.jpg/1/w604.png]

[img=https://img267.imageshack.us/img267/3678/n67443160214608089355up7.jpg]
[img=https://img267.imageshack.us/img267/n67443160214608089355up7.jpg/1/w604.png]

[img=https://img267.imageshack.us/img267/4747/n77940069246491381695qq5.jpg]
[img=https://img267.imageshack.us/img267/n77940069246491381695qq5.jpg/1/w453.png]

[img=https://img389.imageshack.us/img389/4692/n77940069246491433549hn1.jpg]
[img=https://img389.imageshack.us/img389/n77940069246491433549hn1.jpg/1/w453.png]

Some nice looks!


----------



## fenway (May 2, 2006)

hockeyinsider said:


> [IMG=https://img267.imageshack.us/img267/6647/n67443160214607788203jv2.jpg]
> [img=https://img267.imageshack.us/img267/n67443160214607788203jv2.jpg/1/w604.png]
> 
> [img=https://img267.imageshack.us/img267/3678/n67443160214608089355up7.jpg]
> ...


You're welcome









with no spaces gets them listed.


----------

